# e36 325i turbo



## zopral (Apr 3, 2007)

hello guys im from chile south america ,my english is not too good as you will see in my post.

well i want to tell you that im going to turbo charge my 325i , i have some questions for the experts of the forum.

1) what injectors can i put to replace the standarts ? thinking on a boost of 1 BAR or 14.5 psi.

I already have the fuel pump a walbro 255LT/H and a fuel pressure regulator.

2) the CR ( compression ratio) of the M50 engine its 10:1 thats is sure detonation on high boost.

I want to lower the CR whit a bigger gasket ( the perfect CR could be 8.5:1) if you know what gasket can by to lower it would be nice nice.

For the fuel managment i already have a apexi s-afc II but i don´t know if i can use in the bimmer cause the apexi products are for JDM cars ussualy.

Another thing is the ingnition retard (can i use the apexi S-ITC) 


Thanks and i will be writing about the developments.


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

English is not that bad. 

I know nothing of which you speak though. Sorry. :dunno:


----------



## Andrew_BR (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi! Good to see a fellow companion from South America in here. I'm from Brazil.

Well, that compression ration would be really good for 1 BAR, and I had see some gaskets with about +0,3mm to lower the CR in ebay. Perheaps you should lool over there? But as Chile is a great country with lots of performance parts shop I would start searching in there. Here in Brazil I had found those gaskets once ago.

About the ignition, in my 325i 1995 (wich I am turbocharging also) I will have and turbo gerenciator (a Brazilian-made Fueltech Turbo Pro) and, for retarding, a reprogramming in the ECU. I think that this combination would be really great.

I don't know much about the Apexi's, but as those are excellent products, I doubt they won't work on your BMW. I suggest you read the manual carefully or send an E-Mail to Apexi to confirm.


"Que tengas suerte" ehhehe.


----------



## impreza749 (Jun 14, 2007)

*custom turbo kit...*

I have thought about turbo charging my 92 325i, I love boost. end of story, the 10.1 compression on the engine is scary, and I don't know about going with lower compression pistons, as the cost would be really high to bore out the engine, and buy forged internals. I am starting to piece together a kit however, and will only run about 5psi boost, I will be using a Mitsubishi 14b turbo, and probably a Toyota supra stock side mount intercooler. I have the turbo and the intercooler already, and I need to find a good manifold, there is one on ebay that looks ok, I can get a Mitsubishi flange welded onto it. About the guy who was talking about lowing the compression ratio with a thicker head gasket...I don't know the effectiveness of this, it may just be wiser to run a lower boost, and not risk damaging the engine. The way I figure the cost goes like this.....

Mitsubishi 14b turbo.....Free ($300 elsewhere....internal waste gate) 
3g Toyota Supra SMIC....Free ($50 elsewhere) 
Log style turbo manifold....$300 w/ Mitsubishi turbo flange 
Fuel injectors....$400 
Intercooler piping.....$100
SFMU.....$200
higher flow fuel pump.....$100
custom down pipe....$80 
HKS SSQ BOV....$100 on eBay
SS lines for oil feed/ return....$70
SS lines for water cooling......$50 
Wideband o2 sensor......$200 
APEX'i SAFC or some sort of Fuel control solution....$250 
Turbo timer...$90
Misc Vaccum hose, and gaskets....$50

Possibly.....Megasquirts and spark piggyback..(only $300 more)

I still need to figure out what sort of a fuel cut defender I am going to run, well basically how to run the stock ECU with the turbo

I think I can get this project done under $1900 and have a quality built turbo system....

Input is welcome!


----------



## mrsweden (Jan 29, 2007)

impreza749 said:


> I have thought about turbo charging my 92 325i, I love boost. end of story, the 10.1 compression on the engine is scary, and I don't know about going with lower compression pistons, as the cost would be really high to bore out the engine, and buy forged internals. I am starting to piece together a kit however, and will only run about 5psi boost, I will be using a Mitsubishi 14b turbo, and probably a Toyota supra stock side mount intercooler. I have the turbo and the intercooler already, and I need to find a good manifold, there is one on ebay that looks ok, I can get a Mitsubishi flange welded onto it. About the guy who was talking about lowing the compression ratio with a thicker head gasket...I don't know the effectiveness of this, it may just be wiser to run a lower boost, and not risk damaging the engine. The way I figure the cost goes like this.....
> 
> Mitsubishi 14b turbo.....Free ($300 elsewhere....internal waste gate)
> 3g Toyota Supra SMIC....Free ($50 elsewhere)
> ...


1800 he know what he is talking about!

What u need is a

Prices in dollar New/used

Head gasket MLS 3,5mm 300
Turbo 800/400
IC 500/100
Mainfold 1400/600
400cc ingectors 100/10 each When u are looking for used once BIG engine volyme few cylinders. At least 3.0 Inlet 6cyl turbo like the supra! Can find old once from the older model. good tips junk yard Asian kids cant drive hehe
And turn up your fule pressure! screwdriver 10/1
wastegate
Oil in let out let 2 the turbo. 100/20
You ll not need a chip or map the unit it ll work mechanical if you turn up the fule pressure! up till 3 bar if u have 400 cc ingectors. around 0,8 bar at the turbo. When u install the bigger uingectors u need 2 dissconnect the battery and then when u start the engine let it map itself on idel and repeat that moment 5 times! 
Turbo boost u need a boost meter start at 0,4bar and increas till you reach a good power!

Megasquirt is a after market EMS. 1000/400

around 4000/1800

Stock is 10.2:1 New comp 8.756:1

( 3.5-1.8 )*(84/2)^2*pi = 9421mm^3 
465509 + 9421 +50599 / ( 9421 + 50599) = 8.756:1

Also Need new Bolts ARP From the us hehe good things! lol:thumbup:

Mags Of Sweden


----------

